# Video: Jacare Souza incredible BJJ transitions demo



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

From FightersOnly:








> Ronaldo â€˜Jacareâ€™ Souza has a godlike reputation in the Brazilian Jiu Jitsu world and brings an absolutely world-elite level floor-game to the UFC middleweight division which he now calls home.
> 
> The former Strikeforce champion beat Chris Camozzi with a first-round submission on Saturday night at UFC on FX 8, showcasing his BJJ skills in the process.
> 
> But for a glimpse of what heâ€™s really capable of, check out the behind-the-scenes footage of him drilling positional flows with a training partner. Jacareâ€™s transitions are on another level; there are very few BJJ players of this standard in MMA.


----------

